# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Stina e dimrit

## Hotlani

Të nderuar anëtarë të forumit, këtu mund të postoni tema,ese dhe poezi në liddhje me stinën e dimrit.
Stina e dimrit është stinë shum karakteristike,sepse kjo stinë na sjell shumë risi ,si nga ndryshimi i pamjes së natyrës por edhe nga ndryshimi dhe variaconet e temperaturave.Është e begatshme edhe me shumë festa,ku mund të ndajmë një kënaqësi të paparashikuar me anëtarët e familjes,farefisi dhe miqt në përgjithsi.Pres që këtë temë bashkarisht ta vazhdojmë me anëtarët dhe vizitorët e këtij forumi më sakt të kësaj familje të madhe siç është forumi shqiptar.

----------


## Ilirana

*Dielli dhe Dëbora

        Rrall tokohen vetum një herë ne vit...
        Dimëri ështe ai që i vën në takim
        Dëbora si zonje e rend
        Zgjat dorën e saj,ter Boten sikur don ta arrije...
        Mbulon fush e male...
        Shpesh bile nuk ka mëshirë fare...
        Malet i rrezon për toke a krihet ju thanë..
        Se çane koken ajo...t`sajen e ben...
        Me t`gdhire Agimi... nën Gëzofin e sajë gjindemi ne...
        Ky gëzof i Dëborës është i rëndë
        Shpesh bile edhe frymen na zen...
        Ky gëzof e akullt i gjërë e i`gjate e sa i pa skaj
        Herë të mbanë ngrohët e herë te thanë....
        Po kur ja beh Dielli këtë Zonjë se përfille...
        Të gjithë Diamantat ai ia shkrinë
        Këtë ditë të pikllimit Dëbora se do
        E lutë Diellin, t`ket nje qike mëshirë
        T`ia zgjat jetën edhe një qik
        Mëshira e lutja at se shpëto
        Fillon e vajton me ditë të tëra ajo mbi Dëbore
        E Dielli nga lart vetum i buzqeshë

        28.dhjetor.o9
        diku ne mergim... 

*

----------


## Hotlani

*BORA E PARË
*
Në mëngjesin e hershëm ditë dhjetori
U zbukurua natyra si me lule dekori.
Umbulua natyra më çarçaf të bardhë,
 rrëshqasin fëmijët kush me dalë i parë.

Mali ka marrë ngjyrë të bardhë,
drunjtë shëndrrisnin si  kristal ,
zogjtë në dritare, cicërojnë pa ndalë,
 kërkojnë thërmi buke,gjumi pa na dalë.

Zgjohet në këmbë ,fshati e qyteti
fëmijët nuk flenë i bëjnë qef veti, 
Rrëshqasin me sajë e kush me ski
hije i ka borës në prag të vitit të ri.

Mbledhin fëmijët borën rrath,rrath
në oborr ndërtojnë, një dordolec të madh,
në kokë i vendosin tenxheren mavi,
sytë ia shkruajnë me thengjill të zi.

Dordoleci i bukur,një skulpturë prej bore
Dafina e Learta vështrojnë,kapur dorë per dore,
hundën ia ndreqin me spec të kuq,
që puna e fëmijëve të mos shkoi huq.

Në gojë i vejnë një karrot të kuqe
e stolisin dordolecin si me buzëkuqe.
Pa pritmas  dielli doli,gjith çka e shkriu,
dordolecin e madh për tokë e shtriu.
Zeqirja Latifi

Hotël,7.01.2013

----------

